# Bustier



## Easy (21. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

könnt Ihr Tipps zu einem guten, bequemen, nahtlosen, schnell trocknenden Bustier geben? Ich habe noch nichts 100%iges gefunden, was bei der bikespezifischer Haltung nicht in die vordere Schulter einschneidet oder dicke Nähte auf den Trägern hat, wo genau der Rucksack aufliegt. 

Danke

Easy


----------



## MelleD (21. Mai 2010)

Hatte letztens auch mal geguckt und nen Test gefunden...
http://www.fitforfun.de/sport/fitness-studio/sportbh/unser-test-die-12-top-modelle_aid_8561.html

Ich weiß ja nicht, was du so ausgeben willst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## velo rouge (21. Mai 2010)

Also, ich hab nen ganz einfachen Sport-BH.der passt super, da zwickt nichts.Allerdings hab ich auch wenig Vorbau,da muss also nicht viel verstaut werden, was dann beim Biken stört
Achso, ja das Sport-top ist von H&M, kostet 14 Euro, trocknet relativ schnell und es gibt ihn in mehreren Farben.........ich hab eins mit Leo-PrintRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## HamburgerDeern (21. Mai 2010)

Ich trage die Sport-BH´s von Tchibo... sowohl beim Biken als auch beim  Badminton, und kann die nur weiter empfehlen! 
Gutes Preis-,  Leistungsverhältnis


----------



## Twinkie (24. Mai 2010)

Triumph Tri action Extreme N der hat gelträger, ist u.a. aus coolmax material und da ist alles weich und stramm verschnürt...bis zu cup F


----------



## barbarissima (24. Mai 2010)

Ich habe verschiedene Triactions und kann sie wärmstens empfehlen  Die sitzen gut, schneiden nirgends ein und sind im Sommer nicht zu warm.


----------



## Easy (25. Mai 2010)

Hi,

die Triactions sind auch in diesem Test ganz gut weggekommen. Ich werde sie mir mal anschauen bzw. anprobieren. 

Vielen Dank für die Tipps. 

easy


----------



## velo1981 (25. Mai 2010)

Den Triaction hab ich auch. Soweit ich mich erinnere hab ich den aus einem Shop im Internet gekauft und dann wars deutlich billiger. Guck mal bei ebay rein, da gibts auch viele neue Sachen (also gebraucht wäre ja ekelig) zu guten Preisen.
Tchibo hab ich naaaaatüüüürlich auch *ggg* Relative viele Sportsachen auch...Die Bhs passen gut und sind auch fürs Radeln prima. Beim Joggen reichen die mir manchmal nicht, deswegen auch der Triaction.

Momentan trage ich mich an einem Neukauf schwanger, weil der Triaction schon älter ist und ich einfach mal ne Alternative ausprobieren will. [ame="http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B003C5B6Q2/ref=ord_cart_shr?ie=UTF8&m=A9PWOZJ6TQO2"]Shock Absorber Sport BH "RUN" B5044: Amazon.de: Enjoy your Dessous[/ame] Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem? Ist fürs Laufen gedacht...

Bustiers gibts glaub ich auch von Adidas einige, die kamen für mich aber nie in Frage, weil ich etwas mehr Halt beim Sport besser finde, obwohl ich jetzt auch nicht den meeeega Vorbau habe. 

Mit Rücksäcken hab ich übrigens weder mit Tchibo noch mit Triaction Probleme.


----------

